# Guide to the 450d



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought my Canon EOS 450d the other day and am looking to buy a good beginers guide on how to use it and messing about with setting's. A duffers guide basically. I looked on Amazon and there were more than a couple so I was really after a recommendation from people that have done the same.

Thanks


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

No offence but learn the manual off by heart.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Take a look here too.
http://web.canon.jp/imaging/enjoydslr/index.html


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

read the manual 

also this is old but good http://web.canon.jp/imaging/enjoydslr/part2/2A.html 

drew


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

richardi734 said:


> No offence but learn the manual off by heart.


I've not even opened the thing. I was looking to learn fast and a lot of time manuals just tell you about the function without a pratical visual example.
Maybe the manual has plenty in it.
something like (see link below) was what I was thinking off.

http://tinyurl.com/yh5y26t


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ive got this DVD for the 400D, explains all the features in an easy to understand format -


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I think the following advice goes for any camera, and it worked for me...

As above, read the manual. You need to know what buttons activate what functions and how to move between modes and change settings quickly and easily otherwise you will get frustrated.

If you need the manual to tell you what the functions do, then you need general photography lessons, not necessarily one specific to your camera. You should know what the apertures does, iso, shutter speed, how they are related, etc. If you don't know or aren't clear then read http://shopshootingauto.com, there is a brilliant straightforward guide and some lessons for you to practice too.

Nothing is going to beat hands on experience. Once you know how to change settings in your camera, get out and use it. Find a few subjects, ie a still life in the house, a local landmark and a willing friend and start taking pictures using all different functions. Try out Aperture priority (Av) mode and play with depth of field; Shutter speed priority and try low light stuff on the tripod; try different ISO's see what the difference is. Practice switching between modes until you can confidently negotiate the camera without having to think about what you are doing.

Speed and ease of use will only come with hands on practice! Oh and read that blog, there are some excellent nuggets of information that are will help your general understanding of photography.

Join a class for photography improvers or else have a chat around work/friends I bet there are a few people you know who have the same or similar camera and would welcome the opportunity to get out and practice with like minded people!


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Steve Burnett said:


> I've not even opened the thing. I was looking to learn fast and a lot of time manuals just tell you about the function without a pratical visual example.
> Maybe the manual has plenty in it.
> something like (see link below) was what I was thinking off.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/yh5y26t


I would give the manual a go as it's quite good. The Canon link is worth exploring as it doesn't get much simplier. Save the money from the book and get a UV filter.:thumb:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

VixMix said:


> I think the following advice goes for any camera, and it worked for me...
> 
> As above, read the manual. You need to know what buttons activate what functions and how to move between modes and change settings quickly and easily otherwise you will get frustrated.
> 
> ...


Good advice, the hardest part is the "art of seeing stunning images".


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

VixMix said:


> I think the following advice goes for any camera, and it worked for me...
> 
> As above, read the manual. You need to know what buttons activate what functions and how to move between modes and change settings quickly and easily otherwise you will get frustrated.
> 
> ...


Link not working


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Steve Burnett said:


> Link not working


Should be - www.stopshootingauto.com :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bought this and finding it usefull as a complete novice

Canon EOS Digital Rebel XSi/450D for Dummies For Dummies Computers: Amazon.co.uk: Julie Adair King: Books


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah I bought that too. Not even picked it up yet. I'm not off to a good start, not even played about with the camera much so far.


----------

